# iPhone from O2



## tosullivan (4 Dec 2008)

I have a chance to get an iPhone 3G from O2 on an upgrade for less than €150.

Will it be sim free or will it only work with my sim?

I was going to give it to someone as a present


----------



## Valheru (4 Dec 2008)

It should work with any other O2 sim.


----------



## wheels (4 Dec 2008)

But as far as I know if you upgrade you have to then subscribe to the o2 iPhone tariffs which are different (and in some cases not as good value) to regular tariffs.


----------



## addob (4 Dec 2008)

And you'll have to sign up to an 18 month contract on one of these iphone tarriffs... they're not necessarily more expensive, just have add ones like internet that you probably won't need.

They're locked to O2 however there are places you can get it unlocked.

ad


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

addob said:


> And you'll have to sign up to an 18 month contract on one of these iphone tarriffs... they're not necessarily more expensive, just have add ones like internet that you probably won't need.
> 
> They're locked to O2 however there are places you can get it unlocked.
> 
> ad


 
Beware! At the moment there is no software unlock for the 3G iPhone


----------



## tosullivan (4 Dec 2008)

wheels said:


> But as far as I know if you upgrade you have to then subscribe to the o2 iPhone tariffs which are different (and in some cases not as good value) to regular tariffs.


this is where it might pose a problem as I personally don't want to have to go on one of these tarriffs with my current phone

Must give them a call to find that out.

I wanted to go on the unlimited calls & texts to O2 & Landline package with them. Its for 18 months but I'm not bothered about that as I've been with them for 10yrs


----------



## wheels (4 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> Beware! At the moment there is no software unlock for the 3G iPhone



There is a fairly simple hardware unlock though isn't there? My friend uses his on meteor and its a small chip he had to put in, was very easy.


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

Yes but they can be very finiky... Also the latest update  2.2 prevents the use of these.


----------

